# Talk about green, Hello from Colorado



## harlantk (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi everyone:
First a thankyou to Theo for steering me here to this forum.
I will be pondering over all the posts a bit then start asking a few questions. I am a Violinist by trade, and Luthier, do some composing and teaching and honestly still trying to figure out Cakewalk :D
Knowing Ill never be satisfied with the sounds there, I am going to put together a new system with some form of VST or GIG or ??? to work with. 
Primarily I work with chamber or ensemble sounds, string sections, but at times wander off to the electric guitars, hmmmm Haydn on a Grunge Guitar. (Ponders)
Anyway I Go by Tim, middle name, posts by Harlan (First name)
Thanks for noticing me :D

Tim


----------



## Jackull (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome Tim,

I think our very own moderator is from Colorado too(Frederik) , you might bump into each other somewhere 
Anyway, enjoy the discussion. Lots of fine musicians here that help each other.

jackULL


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard Maestro Tim


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello fellow Coloradoan Tim/Harlan and welcome to VI! :D You've come to a great place for learning and sharing. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Thonex (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome.

Take off your shoes and stay a while.

.. and post some of your stuff.... music and pics of instruments you've made :D 

T


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 1, 2006)

hey - what part of colorado? Castle Rock for me  Welcome to V.I. man!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Tim,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## harlantk (Feb 4, 2006)

*Thank you for the warm welcome*

Thank you Jackull, Theo, Chrislight, Thonex, Frederick of Castle Rock, Ed, and Sid:
I am aware of the spray can in the corner, but it was empty, so I bring my own. Montrose Colorado to be exact here, desert yellow for sure, and no resources either. Definetly back woods country thinking. Ok nuf complaints from me.
:? Now to get down to bizness, and where I will post in the other areas, mostly in the DAW area for the moment, tough decision ahead. I have been listening to all the samples from VSL and Garritan trying to discern what I want to settle on, and so far......... hmmmm
Thanks again for the warm welcome
Tim


----------

